# RS Beast 9.0 Competition MTB Mountainbike



## Teamgeist (12. Mai 2017)

Verkaufe tolles Kult Mountainbike RS (Reyschmidt & Starosta)
Modell Beast 9.0 Competition, Klassiker im Vintage-Look, normale Gebrauchsspuren, Pulverbeschichtung teils abgeplatzt,, komplett gereinigt, Schaltung funktioniert einwandfrei, Standort Wiesbaden, Neupreis damals knapp über 3.000 DM, Versand mit Hermes + 50€.
Die Edelschmiede RS war in den 90zigern der Specialized Importeur mit der Hausmarke „RS-bikes“. Diese waren damals weiter entwickelt als die Specialized Bikes.
Genaue Ausstattung entnehmt bitte dem beigefügtem Katalog Foto.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...petition-mtb-mountainbike/650287763-217-17114


----------

